# SAR-1L's - Mods & Makes Corner



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey guys,

I recently posted some of my work, things like building shelves, workbenches, and the sort.
Most of you seem to enjoy seeing the things I do to my gear like my machete sheath mod, etc.

So I am making myself a single thread where I will be posting updates on things as I make them. 
Everything from simple polymer clay creations to more complex mods on a rifle stock, all the way 
up to things built from simple assorted materials.

Some of them will even include tutorials which will be going on my personal website: Box of Polygons | The Life of Cody Rauh in a Box

Eventually I might even make a few "prepper style" fun things for sale in the near future in my personal
store :greenboxesonpalette. As you guys know I have been in the community a few years now. I definitely believe if you are 
going to be hocking to you wares, then you should have something to offer the community. Hopefully my
future tutorials on gear mods, and DIY build it walk through's will suffice.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

No replies or thoughts so far? Guess I should have posted a mod with the first initial post. haha

So last week I made more adjustments to my rifle. I used the tutorial I found here: How to Make an Improvised Cheek Rest and Improve Your Accuracy

It not only helped cushion the hard plastic on my stock, it also helped elevate my eyes more in line with my tall Archangel Auxiliary Sights.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

he past couple of days have been rough, 
I went from having a completely blacked out truck like this...










To having it wrecked just two days ago by a van which swurved in front of me.
225$ towing bill, without witness to support my claim also a 115$ ticket, an a lot of damage.










So yesterday the day after I ripped off the bumper, fender and other mangled parts and replaced the radiator to stop the
bleeding. So it was looking like this, after limping "boomer" home, and attempting to hammer her parts back into shape.










Today I bought her a hood from the salvage yard, and soon will be replacing the inner and outer fender + radiator core support.
However she currently looks like this.










Mind you the damage to the commercial driver, is only this, and he will be reimbursed at my expense for his reckless driving.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

SAR-1L said:


> No replies or thoughts so far? Guess I should have posted a mod with the first initial post. haha
> 
> So last week I made more adjustments to my rifle. I used the tutorial I found here: How to Make an Improvised Cheek Rest and Improve Your Accuracy
> 
> It not only helped cushion the hard plastic on my stock, it also helped elevate my eyes more in line with my tall Archangel Auxiliary Sights.


Great idea on that. Think thats what I need on my Winni 94. In order to see the sights I have to lift the rock hard butt plate about half way out of the sweet spot of the shoulder and know if I ever get around to needing to shoot it..its going to kick the snot of me. Started to spring for a cheap slip on rubber butt cushion but that supposed to discolor the stock. How much you want for one of those things? Or do you teach folks how to make it at home or something? Thanks.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I used to have a ZR2. It was a great truck until about 180k then it started falling apart on me so I sold it. The only thing I didn't like on it was the electronic transfer case. Mine got stuck in 4h for a week and cost me hundreds I didn't have at the time to fix. Note that I abused the heck outta that truck offroading.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sorry about that. Appears to be a nasty old whiskey bump. The unlawful person in the van was apparently "failing to keep a proper look out" for folks coming up from the rear.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Bummer SAR. Hope you're OK.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

@ Bigwheel - I posted the link to the tutorial on the rifle mod before the images of the rifle stock, it is really informative.
If you have any questions after reading it please let me know I will help you best I can.

@ Arklatex - Ouch~! That is pretty low miles for a truck to start going down to, how old was it?

@ Slippy - Yes sir, how are you old friend?

Today I attempted to pull a radiator core support, unfortunately I broke my extension on my ratchet on the very last two bolts had everything else off.
So I settled for a new hood latch bracket, and windshield washer fluid tank. Additionally I used the stuff I used on my wheels to black my hood.
( Going to wait for another vehicle to come into the salvage with the part I need, rather than breaking tools fighting with rust welded bolts. )
I plan to matte black the entire vehicle, masking off only windows and lights as a base, then go with some additional designs later.










I am using my skills in the 3D modeling to make a model replica for Boomer. Once finished I will take this model and use it in virtual space to test a variety of body paint designs and other elements such as decals, part mods and additions etc. This will allow me to design a road map to restoring Boomer, and giving her some serious protective upgrades to help avoid this again.
( The entire design process will be done in 3D, painting included)
All will be self done, and doing it in 3D before I start doing it in real life will allow me to save a large amount of cost if I were to trial and error test my work real life.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

... oops, please delete this post ( not the thread  )


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I've finished the modeling portion of Boomer. Next weekend I will do the prep so it can be ready for paint design. 
Unfortunately the little time I spent in front of the computer today is already way too much. I wish it wasn't raining, would love to be outside.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

SAR,
what modelling software are you using?


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

PaulS said:


> SAR,
> what modelling software are you using?


@PaulS - using blender for modeling, going to use mudbox for the paint portion.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks, I was just wondering - it seems to work well.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey never mind on the cheek piece. After doing some mental math decided in order to see the sights my head needs to be lower and not higher. Thanks anyway. Great 3 d stuff you got there. When can we start making our own guns with the 3 d printer?


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

@ Bigwheel, honestly not sure I want to go down that road since "Defense Distributed" is already having so many legal issues even though they are well
versed in firearm laws.










A preview of my first bumper prototype. Simple as I don't have a lot of welding skill so trying to not make it out of my reach.










Today I salvaged a new inner + outer fender and a radiator core support from an Oldsmobile Bravada. Same guts and setup as my gmc, just the fender flare is not right, small problem for later.
While the fender has been replaced tomorrow I will have to redrain my radiator, dissassemble the wiring harness, and then install the new core support, then reinstall the radiator again. 
Will have a picture to show you once finished, could take all day Friday and Sat, depending on how complex disconnecting some of the wiring and lines becomes.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

This is Boomer today, only 1 week after the accident.

Tomorrow I will finish reinstalling the wires, the radiator, doing fluid checks and the like. 
I discovered some more damage today, so I will likely be pulling parts again next week as
it involves the air filtration system.

Additionally today I had to cut off the mangled portion of one of the bumper mounts which
is welded to the frame. I will be doing cuts to the front of the frame to remove the mangled
sections and to give a proper surface for welding on new support structure.

Looking much better than it did a week ago.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Does this finally settle the Ford vs Chevy debate?


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Does this finally settle the Ford vs Chevy debate?


Nah, just means any squishy truck paneling will fold against ugly commercial chromed thick steel bumper. lol


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Fell off the edge of the world again, lol. Been working a lot of overtime at the correctional facility.
Also working as an armed security contractor at some local venues for a guy who is formally an
employee of the Department of Homeland Security. Has been good pay, good food and easy money.
Thankfully.

The truck is currently being painted, in sections at a time, and I am still trying to figure out the final
style of it after all the matte black has been applied. Going to go with decals to advertise my business
teaching emergency defense & self defense, with my logo + url, phone etc I think.

It has been a lot of things to juggle, plus taking care of ensuring I am still spending time with the mrs.
and getting some down time to rest up between the heavy lifting and heavy pushing of 12+ hour shifts.

Sorry that I don't have pictures this time around, and no I haven't fabricated the new grill and bumper yet,
steel isn't cheap, and haven't settled on the design quiet yet.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

*Edit: Warning! Flexidip doesn't properly stick to rubber of handle of the Axe. Also even though it states it is good for coating tools, I was able to easily able to rub it off the steel. Doesn't have the same durability as it seems too on my truck.*

have been painting the truck, and while doing this I decided to matte black my Estwing Axe.
If the rubberized coat starts to peel away plan is to take Rino-liner truck bed liner and coat it
with that through out the metal.

So from blue handle with shine starting to rust, to matte black coating to protect from moisture
etc.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

On another note!

Yesterday taught my first self defense class in several years.
Getting back into he swing of things, and at the moment have a
temporary contract to teach the basic security officer certification
for a local security company.

Unfortunately today I took my PAT test for CSPD, and scored average
to max on everything except the beep test. I rolled my ankle early on
while pivoting for the next lap and took a shitty fall, thus wasn't able 
to catch up to the beep.

So going to have to wait a whole nother year, to re-apply. Until then
going to continue with the defense education startup, and get certified
as an NRA pistol instructor.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

SAR-1L said:


> I have been painting the truck, and while doing this I decided to matte black my Estwing Axe.
> If the rubberized coat starts to peel away plan is to take Rino-liner truck bed liner and coat it
> with that through out the metal.
> 
> ...


heck that looks better than a lot of those so called "tactical hawks" out there and Prolly more functional
that's a good idea I think i'll try it too.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> heck that looks better than a lot of those so called "tactical hawks" out there and Prolly more functional
> that's a good idea I think i'll try it too.


Thank you! I agree. I am not necessarily brand man, but Estwings seems to live up to the rep.
I have seen the tac toms and their "ninja" designs and want to puke.

I deeply believe in self made gear mods which are simplistic and something you can duplicate
due to the fact all equipment dies sometime, and if I can make it again and it isn't the first thing
someone else grabs for all the better.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

So I mounted an buck knife sheath to my pack. I believe in having a knife in your
pocket, a couple in, one on your pack and a couple in the truck. Knives are my go to
even before guns for utility.

I used zipties on my condor assault pack, which features the molly system to attach my
knife for right handed draw inverted. I will take another picture later to show it worn.
Perfect height, and placement for draw without being another piece of equipment trying
to go on a belt.

The knife was only 25$, has been a reliable, full tang simple easy to maintain edge.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Since you like trucks have you ever thought about putting a devil tail spade and mounting it somewhere handy in the bed
It's a flat shovel that can be used like an axe or a shovel. I like mine got it from kersaw cutlery ?


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Here is some updated and better picks of the inverted knife backpack strap mount.
( It is mounted left side for right hand down draw, however bathroom mirror flipped image. )


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I am teaching defense courses. Rather than try to draw my own anatomically correct
representation of a person then mark the bones and strike points I used a gun target,
and trimmed it to fit a piece of Plexiglass for a dry erase surface.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

*Edit: Warning! Flexidip doesn't properly stick to rubber of handle of the Axe. Also even though it states it is good for coating tools, I was able to easily able to rub it off the steel. Doesn't have the same durability as it seems too on my truck.*

So I am moving to my second test which is to do a Rhinoliner type aerosol coating over the entire axe.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I would suggest taping the forward portion of the blade.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Day two testing. Currently using Rustolium Truck Liner on axe.

1. Finish is durable, abrasive and scratch resistant despite being
48 hours out from fully curing.

2. Liner on metal appears to dry faster on that then rubberized handle. 
Will likely need 2x the time to fully cure, still tacky 24 hours later.

3. It is also advisable that a dry rack be prepared as handle is round,
and any run will drip to other side and dry fuse the axe to the resting surface.

4. Finish additionally appears to have slightly more gloss to the finish than matte
krylon black. It is however far from any gloss or full polish.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Day 3

Handle is still tacky, today I put on the desert tan surface, and then the worst happened it fell on the carpet.
So now I have hair and surface smudge I am gonna have to let it cure out over the week and then wet sand it
smooth and do another coat over it. Pretty pissed, but such is the fact of life, you get over it.

Next week I am going to primer my truck before I prepare it for a desert tan, with black trim over next couple
of weeks. Then will do with all the black decals I want. 

Time, time, time, time... and patience.

Happy 4th of July everyone!


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I did research and found talcum powder or gold bond helps dry out
tacky'ness by drawing out the moisture from paint if second coat is applied before
under layer can properly dry.

I will be doing multiple powder treatments to the axe before adding
another coat, however the 1st treatment removed the tacky stick
to usable degree.

I have added desert tan to the handle. I will be coating more truck bed
liner to the black, and a second, potentially third desert tan coat to handle
with proper application times with material in mind for finishing.

It doesn't have to be beautiful it is a tool, but I consider this part of the discipline
of maintaining, and taking care of my tools in order to keep them taking care of me.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

So the thread has been neglected a bit, this is all primarily due to personal budget.
I did however manage to find a photo of a fish tank stand I built for my fiance ( still not married, also due to money. )
Made it using scrap/warped discount wood at home depot, where you can get it if I remember right for 70% off.

It is sturdy as hell, you could probably drive a truck right on top of it and it would still be ok.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sorry to break it to ya, but you'll never have "enough" money to get married. 
Nice stand, looks strong.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

This table was created with a scrap tractor wheel I found in a metal yard two years back. I then got a free cable spool from the local electric utility supply co.
Nothing crazy but sometimes simple is best 

The laptop with the sticker on it is my fiance's.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

One year later Boomer finally is one color all the way through, I have some paint to scrape of windows,
some over spray to touch up, the trim to black but other than that... here it is!










One year after the collision, she is almost whole... then I can get back to making mods to her


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

She is finally all back together, Will never look new again.
I have some over spray touch ups, and I know it isn't cool looking as those guys with their
shiny trucks that have off road mods that only see blacktop and the garage.

But Hell I figure my truck is better looking than I am, and I got a wonderful woman, so no worries.

Next will be the off road mods, like a high lift, jerry can, etc. Will be kinda a mad max looking **cker. XD


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Was rear ended two days ago. 5th collision in less than 18 months.

First one was when the guy cut me off then slammed on brakes.
Second one was when I was parked in parking spot in a parking lot.
Another was being hit by a drunk driver a couple months back.
2 of them were being rear ended at stop light waiting for it to turn green.

Hell that is why I can't have nice things... lol, luckily the one two days ago didn't cause much additional dmg mainly scuffed paint and bent bumper, the front of his car was totaled though!

Now onto something new...

I volunteer with CERT, and rather than use their backpacks ( which are cheap as hell, I hate to say , sorry )
I decided to cut the molly strap sewn over the velcro surface. Then got some of those adhesive squares that
have the velcro hooks and put them on the patch, which was meant to be iron on.

I figured this way if I ever deploy with more than one agency I can quickly swap patches to represent whoever
I deploy with when I do emergency response.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Man! You have the worst luck with cars! Remind me to fly OVER Colorado next time I go west.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Man! You have the worst luck with cars! Remind me to fly OVER Colorado next time I go west.


Haha, nah you know sideKahr that would be a terrible mistake #1 this is one beautiful state, #2 all we really need is for people to get off their cell phones, slow down & calm down.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Are the new weed laws contributing to these accidents?


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

stevekozak said:


> Are the new weed laws contributing to these accidents?


I would honestly say the top three contributors are the following:

1. Impatience: Peoples need to get there first. Their convenience over the well being of those around them.

2. Cell Phones: People essentially can't put down the electronic tit they suck on in order to pay attention to their lives.

3. Alcohol: You would think this would be obvious, but for some reason people can't just take a cab or have a friend pick them up.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I had a power stroke blacked out like that you should really dig yours when done,good luck mister.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah tomorrow I am repainting the collision dmg on the tailgate and retouching some overspray on the bed.
I am getting her prepped to throw on the decals, next week will be four all new mud tires.
next month will be a high lift mounted to the hood, and the customization shall begin.

She will never be pretty and new, but she will be beasty and used.
A great advertisement for my defense classes.

I just never understood little city boys who have every off road mod known to man and their truck
hasn't ever spent a night outside a garage, or a day off the blacktop.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

You guys know my style now, post a couple things, and lurk the rest of the time on forums. 
Hope everyone has been well.

Currently working 5 jobs. Nearly all of them as an instructor. Had a little free time before my vacation to see family.
So I spent the evening making this little viking shield wall decoration.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SAR-1L said:


> You guys know my style now, post a couple things, and lurk the rest of the time on forums.
> Hope everyone has been well.
> 
> Currently working 5 jobs. Nearly all of them as an instructor. Had a little free time before my vacation to see family.
> So I spent the evening making this little viking shield wall decoration.


Fence pickets?
Pallet slats?

Either way, well done!
With that sweet paint job, the "dome" of the shield looks 3D.
Very nice.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

cool shield like the sprocket --did I spell that right auto correct has nothing for a change,ugh.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Fence pickets?
> Pallet slats?
> 
> Either way, well done!
> ...


Thank you, yeah I am on my third one now and they keep getting better looking.
How are you btw?

Actually bought the wooden part premade I think it is made as a sort of hot coaster for cooking pots/pans etc,
but decided it was the right shape to be something else. 



Medic33 said:


> cool shield like the sprocket --did I spell that right auto correct has nothing for a change,ugh.


I think you did.  How is life?


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

P.S. sorry for the late reply guys I went with my fiancee to visit her family down in NM.

While I am here, here is another thing I do with some of my time. I paint what I call "Skill Rocks."
Basically every time I feel I become proficient enough with a skill to use it for my needs I create a rock.
This serves as a reminder of the progress I have made, and that my efforts build my future success,
even if I am struggling for the moment.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Finally completed my Ammo Can Forge today!

I started this project beginning of summer this year, then things changed with work
so other priorities took the lead and this was shelved. I kept thinking I would do more
research and make sure I did it right, before I drilled the holes and made the heating chamber.

Today I simply took my drill and drilled it out, turns out it work fine, didn't require any fancy research,
heats up to yellow hot in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Still here making and modding.

In Nov I will be teaching my largest active shooter training class so far. 
50+ employees will be provided a 2 hour crash course to improve their chances of survival.

If you remember the gun on the left, I create this with some other tools back in February out of styrofoam and construction paper.
I had to adapt as the school wouldn't allow even toy guns to be used, despite having the same color palette.

Now my training tools will be upgraded to wood, they will follow the same color pattern, and I am excited to see the result.

"The man who makes his own tools is never empty handed."










p.s. if you missed my previous post about creating my ammo can forge, check end of page 5.


----------

